

Ask HN: I want to bootstrap a business. What books should I read? - microman

I&#x27;m a programmer who want to start a business (app or service). I have a potential partner to work with. I want to bootstrap. What books should I read?
======
gavine
Since you're a programmer I think you'll like 'Hooked' by Nir Eyal (with Ryan
Hoover) about building habit-forming products. It's very accessible,
actionable and basically compressed my 4-year UX design college education into
a couple hundred pages.

@cdvonstinkpot great suggestion! Huge fan of Seth Godin.

------
davismwfl
Crossing the Chasm, 3rd Edition. It really is a good book and helps people
that are new to marketing and product development to understand the product
adoption and how it differs at different times etc. They keep updating it
which is another reason I like it.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Seth Godin: "Purple Cow" & "All Marketers Are Liars"

